# eclipse helios neuen tomcat server erstellen



## Martin_1989 (11. Okt 2010)

hallo, 
ich nutze zurzeit eclipse helios version 3.6.1 auf mac (carbon version)
wenn ich einen neuen server erstellen möchte, so finde ich keinen tomcat server (auch keine anderen apache server)
habe das problem zwar schon im google stundenlang gesucht allerdings keinen lösungsweg für diese version gefunden.

lg


----------



## Geeeee (11. Okt 2010)

Du hast aber schon einen Tomcat runtergeladen, als Server Runtime hinzugefügt und dann unter New -> Server eingerichtet?
Bzw. wenn man New -> Server macht, dann kann man auch gleich noch die Server Runtime hinzufügen und sogar runterladen (hab ich noch nie probiert, aber sollte auch gehen)


----------



## Martin_1989 (11. Okt 2010)

ja, wenn ich auf "download additional server adapters" gehe, dann steht mir allerdings kein tomcat server zur verfügung. und sonst steht mir kein server zur verfügung.


----------



## Geeeee (11. Okt 2010)

Ahhh.. nun verstehe ich was du meinst.
Hmm.. wenn da kein Apache im Angebot steht und auch nicht bei den weiteren Servern erscheint, kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (11. Okt 2010)

Hast du eclipse for JavaEE? das  brauchste dafür(bzw die plugins mit dem content davon ,vonner eclipse update site)


----------



## Martin_1989 (12. Okt 2010)

Das glaub ich fehlt noch. Weißt du zufällig wo ich es für die Mac-carbon version bekomme?


----------



## Martin_1989 (12. Okt 2010)

ok, hat geklappt. Danke


----------



## Martin_1989 (12. Okt 2010)

hab zwar jetzt einen server erstellen können (funktioniert auch einwandfrei) allerdings kann ich noch kein "war" importieren. (file->import->web->war)


----------



## Geeeee (12. Okt 2010)

In Eclipse solltest du auch deine (Web-)Projekte in den Tomcat packen. D.h. ServerView aufmachen und rechtklick auf deinen Server -> Add / Remove


----------

